# SA Loaded MC Full Size Operator



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey everyone. I just put a Springfield Loaded MC Full Size Operator on Lay-away at my locl gun dealer at $1195. I'm wondering if, 1. Am I getting a good deal? 2. How do they preform? 3. What would the best type of amunition be to carry in it for small animals on farm equipment. Also what would you recommend for a carry round in this gun? I know that some 1911's have problems with hollow-points. Is this one of them? Thanks for your information. This will be my first 1911 but not my last by a long shot. Thanks again.


----------

